# August Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Our July winner was Otter and he has chosen a wonderful theme for August,* "**Best Friends". *

As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win 
but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!

Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, August 22. one entry per membership. 

_Thank you Otter for this example pic of 'Best Friends' __Sandy and her sister Riley. 
_


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love ❤ this theme 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Luna and her BFF Rex


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

Admittedly that don't always do this but every once in a while they forget to be cool.


----------



## revkev6 (Jan 9, 2012)

Great contest idea! Here is Hudson watching the birds with his best pal oscar the cat. They are 3 and 7 months old in this picture.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Here, let me help you! Raja and Fenris.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

What a fun theme! Congratulations Otter for winning last month.

I could have easily found a picture of Storm & Rey together, but Rey & Frankie really are best friends. Not the best quality, but they only slow down enough to cuddle after the sun has gone down.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great theme, enjoying all the entries so far, they're great!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hoping to see lots more of your "Best Friends", great theme choice Otter!.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Here's Haylie & Abby from years ago while we were camping in NH. Agnes


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great theme and great pics. Please keep them coming.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Here is Brinkley with his best bud, Wilbur the Goldendoodle. Wilbur is such a sweet guy!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Tally and Uno (now called Ranger) - such good pals.


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Jarvis tired after some off leash play with neighbors.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

My odd couple, Chance and Lucy. BFFs for almost 10 years.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great pics.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

kwhit said:


> My odd couple, Chance and Lucy. BFFs for almost 10 years.




Every time I see this photo it brings a smile to my face 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's Honey with Pudsie, best friends since Honey's gotcha day in Nov. 2010.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow! Great bunch of pictures so far of Best Friends!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Helo and Marilyn a few years ago. :--heart:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## daizeefluff (Oct 21, 2006)

Nose kiss <3 Autumn and Oden love playing with each other despite their size difference


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The weekend is here, a great time to share 'Best Friends' photos!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

*Best friends playing*

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=745506&stc=1&d=1502006389


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This isn't our entry, just a pic of Honey with 2 more of her best friends, our son (always a goofy face) and his dog Mylosch!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer is underprivileged and doesn't have a dog best friend, but he has me and that's close enough (to me anyway). The first pic is the day we brought him home and the second pic we took on the 2 year anniversary of the day we brought him home (July 27, 2015 to July 27, 2017).


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

aesthetic said:


> Kaizer is underprivileged and doesn't have a dog best friend, but he has me and that's close enough (to me anyway). The first pic is the day we brought him home and the second pic we took on the 2 year anniversary of the day we brought him home (July 27, 2015 to July 27, 2017).


I just love your two photo's!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Kaizer is underprivileged and doesn't have a dog best friend, but he has me and that's close enough (to me anyway)


IMO you should be Kaizers best friend . Love the pictures!!


----------



## avardi (Aug 7, 2017)

Lexie and Modi - licking time:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Best friends come in many forms :wink2:
Great pics so far this month!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## LeeMill80 (Nov 22, 2016)

Carrying our tired pup in Acadia.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, check out all the pics of 'best friends'.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

*Top Of The World!*

It's good to be top dog.:smile2:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great theme, enjoying all the entries so far, they're great!


I'm also enjoying seeing all of them.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Another weekend, hoping for more Best Friends photos!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I love all of the photos! Thanks to all who have entered!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great photos entered already, hope to see more!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The August theme is "Best Friends". 

As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!

Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, August 22. one entry per membership.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Not an entry, not my dog, not a Golden (Gus is a friend's Lab), and not my granddaughter (Sarah is the friend's daughter) - it's just sweet:


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Dory's best buddy. She's never farther than 10 feet from him!


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Here is Bob and his little sister Casey. They are always together


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Such sweet pics! I love them all.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Lovely picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Today's the 16th, there's still time to enter your pic before the contest closes on Tuesday, August 22.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Love all the entries so far, hope to see more this weekend.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great pics so far, please share yours before the contest closes on Tuesday, August 22.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Add a picture of Best Friends to this month's contest, closes Tuesday.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

There's still time for any last minute entries, all the photos are wonderful!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

swishywagga said:


> There's still time for any last minute entries, all the photos are wonderful!


Yup, all the pics are wonderful. Just a reminder, the contest closes tomorrow!


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

Gatsby and Rufus best pals.


----------

